# What's the strangest thing you've found in the woods?



## Handgunner (Oct 13, 2004)

I know this has been gone over in the past on the old forum, but new forum, new members, here goes.

What's the strangest thing you've found while in the woods?  Something that had no reason being there, but was there?  And let's try to keep it clean folks.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 13, 2004)

1956 Four door Chevy


----------



## PHIL M (Oct 13, 2004)

had a solid white chicken walk by one day, there where no chicken farms around anywhere. I also walked up on a mink, didnt know there where minks in GA. And did I mention the panther! just kidding about the panther.


----------



## Trigabby (Oct 13, 2004)

Mike, just off the black top road about a mile from the dirt road that the camp is on, I found an extremely odd bone..

I carried it out and researched and researched.. And finally found it.. It was the pelvic bone of an emu... :


----------



## willbuck (Oct 13, 2004)

Found a blue plastic 55 gallon drum in an open field on my DAd's farm.  Had no idea how it got there.  Called a cousin who worked for the GBI and he came out and took a look  (he was very interested over the phone).  Turns out some pot dealers were delivering their goods via airplane and dropping them out.  The drum was empty so my cousin guessed they must have been practicing.  Looked like they were aiming for the pond and missed by about 100 yards.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 13, 2004)

Fosillized shells in a creek over near Selma Ala.

I came out toting about 8 that I thought were big ones at 6" in diameter. The guys in the club laughed and showed me some that were over12".

Seems some folks from Auburn had already been over there to look at em. They were belived to be 20,000 years old :  The creek they were in had shifted it's course over the last few centuries and the bottom was just about lined with the things.

They made good ashtrays


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 13, 2004)

I Found A Craftsman Lawn Tractor On A Fire Break Between The Oconee Nat. Forest And The Peidmont Nwr In Jasper Co. About 10 Years Ago. It"s Still There And It"s At Least 1/4 Mile From The Road.


----------



## fredw (Oct 13, 2004)

Walked up on a guy running a still while dove hunting in Washington County.  His still was set up in a small clump of trees in the middle of a 70-80 acre corn field.  I don't know who was the most surprised....me or him.


----------



## dbone (Oct 13, 2004)

while out corning up the cast feeders one summer with my wife and kids , my daughter found a girls purse everything was in it except for credit cards and cash , We carried it out and called LE who contacted the girl , the purse had been stolen several weeks before at a local store .

On another treck with my daughter , we came apon an abandoned well about 25 feet deep when we looked down inside we could see a turtle who apparently had a mishap , it was just walking in circles looking for an escape , my daughter decided right then and there that we weren't leaving until brother turtle was safe and sound , so I repeled down the hole and got the turtle , what a Dad won't do for his babies


----------



## flattop (Oct 13, 2004)

I was hunting in Harris County several years back and while sitting in the stand had an Emu walk by, Boy talk about strange!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 13, 2004)

Nothing really strange for me, but a friend of mine found a dead body near his stand a couple of seasons ago.  The deceased was reported missing about three weeks early according to the police who responded to his frantic call.  The body had also been burned. Never did hear any updates.  Tell me that wouldn't give you the spooks going to your stand in the morning.


----------



## Boyd Green (Oct 13, 2004)

*I didn't find this...*

but a land owner about a mile away found a black bag with several hundred thousand dollars cash in it.  This was bordering I-16 in Treutlen co. about 10 years ago.  

Of course I didn't get this info first hand so in reality someone probably found a black kitten that had a thousand fleas on it!


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2004)

Not really all that strange but I found a confederate grave out in the middle of nowhere on my land in Upson Co.  There are also several old stills on the place.  I also found a miniball round on our land in Monroe Co.


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 13, 2004)

I stumbled upon a Pot patch years ago while scouting our hunting lease.  Almost never found my way out of there...


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 13, 2004)

Me too, nut!!!! In 1978 on Sillycook Mt. I was walking back to camp and I suddenly realized that something wasn't right. I was standing in the middle of about 50 pot plants!Everybody was wondering why I was smiling so much when I finally made it back to camp.


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Dean (Oct 13, 2004)

*I have picked*

up several items over the years that made me ask " how in the world did this get here". The strangest 'live' thing I have seen while hunting was a peacock! I kept hearing an unfimilar sound and wonder what it was, then a few minites later this dang peacock can strutting by.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 13, 2004)

huntnnut said:
			
		

> I stumbled upon a Pot patch years ago while scouting our hunting lease.  Almost never found my way out of there...



  

Sounds like some of y'all have came across some stuff!  Fossils, dead body, cash, .... sheesh.  I guess what little stuff I've found has nothing on that...


----------



## Hambone (Oct 13, 2004)

I found a cave on our property last year that was almost undetectable unless you were standing in particular spot.  The opening is along a creek bank that had eroded over the years to about a 6' deep area.   It appears that it was made by a kid (I'm too big to fit in it) with the depth going back some 20' or so from the opening.   I did manage to fish a rusty hatchet out of there that the "miner" had used to dig with.   

My wife grew up on this property and has no idea how/when/why this cave exists.   :


----------



## Mac (Oct 13, 2004)

*Liquor still and Pot plants*

Late 1960's underground still on Broad river,  Big operation. I was just a teenager, glad the owner wasn't at home.  Of course I had to check it out.

Early 1980's pot plants 5 different patches in a clear cut.


----------



## broadhead (Oct 13, 2004)

I walked into the middle of a pot patch while hunting during the late seventies also. Gave my game pouch a new purpose!!


----------



## Tom Borck (Oct 13, 2004)

My soul!

Found a weather ballon one time.


----------



## Tom Borck (Oct 13, 2004)

broadhead said:
			
		

> I walked into the middle of a pot patch while hunting during the late seventies also.



Why did you have your eyes closed?


----------



## Skipper (Oct 13, 2004)

> I Found A Craftsman Lawn Tractor On A Fire Break Between The Oconee Nat. Forest And The Peidmont Nwr In Jasper Co. About 10 Years Ago. It"s Still There And It"s At Least 1/4 Mile From The Road.



Sounds like I'm not the only idiot who made a 4 wheeler out of a lawn tractor.  Mine's always made it back to the truck, but if it don't one day, it'll probably be stuck in there for a  long while.

While we were searching for the lost hunter we found a Still, pot plants growing in pots, and a cadaver not belonging to the man we were looking for.

Skipper


----------



## hntrchk29 (Oct 13, 2004)

well- the strangest thing i've ever found in the woods is a steep hill in south GA. we were cruising a stand and we were used to seein all flat land but this stand had steep hills all over it.  it was really strange. i felt like i was at home in n ga instead of in south ga.     jessie


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 13, 2004)

A rusted redfield auto 22 proped against a tree.  It appeared to have been there several years.  I took it home and tried to clean it up but it was beyond repair.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Oct 13, 2004)

hntrchk29 said:
			
		

> well- the strangest thing i've ever found in the woods is a steep hill in south GA. we were cruising a stand and we were used to seein all flat land but this stand had steep hills all over it.  it was really strange. i felt like i was at home in n ga instead of in south ga.     jessie



Any chance these were Indian Mounds? There are a good many scattered around the area... 

My strangest thing would be a hydraulic jack, the big kind with the 4 wheels and long handle. I guess it was stolen from a nearby farm and got to heavy to carry any further.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 13, 2004)

once found a black garbage bag sticking out of a hole--- opened it and it was FULL of womens pantys-- like 30 or40+ (I didn't count them) called the local law and they were not interested at all and would not come out -----the bag and undergarments were gone the next day when I went in to hunt the area  wonder what kind of NUT collected the pantys and hid them there ----it was close to my home so the loaded hand guns were unlocked in the house for quite a while   eddy


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 13, 2004)

I would comment Eddy, though I better not...


----------



## ramblinrack (Oct 13, 2004)

huntnnut said:
			
		

> I would comment Eddy, though I better not...


 well, by all means...please allow me  nutt. don't you remember tellin me about all your "trophys" in the black garbage bag?

 :


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 13, 2004)

*Good Thread!*

I've really enjoyed reading all these!!!

I've got one, not as strange as some of ya'lls however!!

I was hunting on Cedar Creek years ago and I was walking through the woods a good ways off from any road.  I saw a sunken spot in the ground.  It was about 6ft long and 3ft wide.  The "sink hole" was a couple of feet deep.  I walked off scratching my head wondering "what was that?"  when I saw another, and another, and another.  Then I saw a stone sticking up by one of them.  They were graves that apparently had fallen in!!!  I was standing in the middle of a grave yard.  The etching on the single stone was so worn, I couldn't hardly read it.  Sometime in the 1800's.  It was just a stone too, not nothing fancy.



Tommy


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 13, 2004)

That's funny Rack, though not exactly what I was thinking...  

I wasn't going to tell, though I was thinking they were probably Jim's...


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 13, 2004)

Thomas,  

Did you hunt there??? :speechles


----------



## Milkman (Oct 13, 2004)

Great thread Delton,

I have found a couple of odd things as well.

Found a 300 lb. calf dead in the fork of a tree, the fork was about 3 ft off the ground, must have jumped up in there and got stuck.

Found a man lying face down next to the place I intended to hunt that morning. Thought he was dead, but he was just lost and tired.

Found a well pump in a hollow log.

MM


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 13, 2004)

I kept on walking.    

On an old club of mine in Taylor C. we had a spot called Cemetery Road.  On the corner of the road were 4 or 5 carcafa........  Delton you probably spell better than me, but you know what I'm talking about!!!  They were above ground and broken open.  Nothing was in them, but the epitaphs were all of the same name.  It was like a family.  Mid 30's down to 2yrs of age.  They were all dated like 1892 or something in that range.

Spooky stuff, but a good place to hunt!!!

Tommy


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 13, 2004)

Milkman,

You found a lost, tired dude by your deerstand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  He wasn't 3 sheets and lost was he????    

Finding dead bodies and strange lost people by my deerstand would flip me out!!!!!!!!!!!   :speechles 

Tommy


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 13, 2004)

Thomas, 

I love ghost stories, and doing the unexpected, but hunting in a cemetary would give me chills!  Something I'd be willing to deal with though if the hunting was good. 

Be kinda weird sitting there looking at all the stones though... Hear an owl coo.....   :speechles 

Sounds like a good place to send the new guy or brother-in-law.. *LOL*


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 13, 2004)

I saw a large black cat ; must have weighted 200 lbs at least ; for about 10 seconds at 50 yards and not a blade of grass between us. Folks on this board said it wasn't a black panther . It was certainly bigger than panthers I have seen in captivity. The only explanation I have is : My family had heard these cats especially in the fall of the year around Thanksgiving like they were copulating .It must have been a large Jaguar from Mexico or  Central South America.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 13, 2004)

We had a club with an old caved in cemetary on it.

I put Shawn Johnson on a ladder stand over looking it for an evening hunt, on Halloween 2 years ago :speechles 

He said it didn't bother him, but he was out by the truck when I came by the stand to get him


----------



## leadoff (Oct 13, 2004)

Thomas

Where was that cemetary in Taylor?  My bro-in-law was trying to compile a list of all the old cemetary plots in Taylor a while back.  BTW, do you know about the cemetary on 137 in Butler where an entire stagecoach was buried?!?! 


Now my turn...  I happened up on a dying coyote one evening as I was making my way out of the woods.  He was literally taking his last breath--he couldn't even move to get up and confront me.  He just laid there and growled at me without turning his head to look at me.  I went ahead and put him out of his misery.  He had been bleeding pretty badly from his right back leg.

I also found an old Indian motorcycle in the woods behind my parent's house when I was young.  I wheeled that thing all the way home, and I think it is still in my parent's shed to this day.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 13, 2004)

leadoff said:
			
		

> I also found an old Indian motorcycle in the woods behind my parent's house when I was young.  I wheeled that thing all the way home, and I think it is still in my parent's shed to this day.


Are you serious?  You may want to go dust that thing off.  The originals are worth a FORTUNE!
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## leadoff (Oct 13, 2004)

If I remember correctly, we did a little research on it and found that it was a replica made in Italy.   It was in really bad shape.  I may have to swing by the folks' place tomorrow and see if I can find it and check it out again.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 13, 2004)

leadoff said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, we did a little research on it and found that it was a replica made in Italy.   It was in really bad shape.  I may have to swing by the folks' place tomorrow and see if I can find it and check it out again.


There were some mini bike knock offs from Italy made in the 70s.  
If you find out anything interesting send me a PM.  Didn't mean to side track the thread.  
Bike guys....   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 13, 2004)

*harley*

harley davidson had some 175 and 250cc street and trail bikes out in the late 60s and early 70s that were made in italy. I wore one out one of the 250s running around athens in the late 70s!


----------



## Gadget (Oct 13, 2004)

huntnnut said:
			
		

> I would comment Eddy, though I better not...


 
ROFL


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 14, 2004)

Delton,

Sitting in that stand about 30 minutes before day light and a barred owl cut's off just yards away from me!!!!!!!!!!!

It would get me the chills!!!!

I like ghost stories too.

Tommy


----------



## JBowers (Oct 14, 2004)

A shark's tooth; prehistoric, of course!


----------



## aaron batson (Oct 14, 2004)

The gate to our property is probably 1/4 mile off the main road. One morning before daylight - I pulled up to a burning candle sitting on the post that the gate swings on. It was melted down pretty good but still burning. You talk about not wanting to get out of the truck in the dark by yourself!!! Never did find out how it got there....


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Oct 14, 2004)

Found a lot of pot being grown in our woods by someone.  Went to town and told the sheriff and they staked it out but never caught anyone.  These guys had cleared out a place in the middle of our woods and had a nice farm going on there.


----------



## teethdoc (Oct 14, 2004)

Found an old still in N. GA.

Our back yard used to be a 9 ac. cemetary.  We used to camp out at the edge of it as a kid.  Not too bad until a yote cries out like a screaming girl. :speechles


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 14, 2004)

One more strange thing I found:

I was turkey hunting Paulding Forest a couple of years ago and lost a striker I had made.  A few months later, I found it in my mail box!  It seems that Jim Thompson and Jeff Raines had found it and I had put my initials on the end of the sticker and they figured out it was mine and mailed it to me.  Whats the odds?  Paulding Forest is 80 miles from Dacula and a 6 inch piece of wood finds it way to my mail box.


----------



## fasn8nmom (Oct 14, 2004)

You guys have certainly got me beat. My husband and I found a pot field in Douglas Co. one time, I have found old Indian relics; a hatchet, a rock that looks like it was used to crush herbs or something  (has a very big hole that is ground out smooth), stumbled upon a couple of graves in Eatonton while hunting one time. That's about the extent of what I have found. 
What about what I didn't find?   My deer stand I hung the day before opening morning, the trail camera that jumped off that tree and found a new home, the "big one" that never showed   .


----------



## PHIL M (Oct 14, 2004)

I found a pot patch a few years ago too. it was 300 yrds long, must have been a couple thousand plants, the funny thing is, once the people got caught, our camp hasnt been broke into!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 14, 2004)

Lthomas said:
			
		

> Out in the middle of a dry wooded area. I had a 5 foot long black otter walk right under my stand. When I got back to the house and was reading the regs. Turns out Otter was in season.  :


black, five feet long, DRY wooded area... Come on, DEFINITELY a panther!  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 14, 2004)

All right! After considerable proddin' I'm going to share.

I joined a new club a couple of seasons back here in Walton County. We had just over 500 acres located on Jack's Creek. I was really excited as I scouted the area, finding all sorts of signs. It was a beautiful pace full of all sorts of wildlife.

I found lots of rubs, scraps and scat. It was just exciting to wander around this place as you really never knew what you were going to find next. Owl pellets, 'yote droppings, fox dens, hawk nests and of course, plenty of rodents to feed them all.

As you walked along Jack's Creek Wood Ducks would scatter. Great Heron's sqwauk and take flight and the cane-cutters were big as coons!

Point is, I've never seen that many different species on one piece of property and to think it was only 50 miles from downtown Atlanta! It was a veritable zoological paradise!

One Tuesday morning in November after hearing the night before that a cold front was coming through mid-morning, I decided to head for my stand down by the creek. I attempted to do as my Paw had always taught and get a buddy on board, for safety's sake but to no avail. Being the real man that I am (was), I took off from the house at 5AM cutting through a thick, heavy fog.

As I pulled up to the cable gate the thought of going into the swampy bottom, alone, well out of ear shot of anyone, no cell phone reception and basically in zero visibility, ran a sharp chill up my spine. I got a case of "chicken skin" so bad I dern near turned home to Mama!

But wait a dern minute! I'm a man! I got out and unlocked the gate, though it was not easy to perform this task with my .40 in my hand.

After pulling into camp and "gearing" up I headed down the trail to my stand with my headlamp illuminating a cocoon around me. I felt like a flashing "Eat at Joe's" neon light as I eased down to the bottom.

Then I saw some sign I had never run across in all my days of roaming the woods and fields of Georgia. Starting about seven feet up on the side of big ole pine was a set of four grooves cut into each side of the tree coming down to about three feet off the ground?!?! The bark was stripped and the wood below it had curled as if cut out with a gouge. Sap was running free and that made me realize the cuts had been made only a minute or two earlier. The 38 degree temperature would have coagulated the sap had it been created otherwise.

I heard noises off down in the bottom! A yell that sounded like a cross between a young woman screaming and a firetruck's siren?!?! "Bobcat!" I reason to myself as I "man up" and move on my way to my stand. 

All along the way I consider that it may be wiser to head back to the truck and await a hint of red in the eastern sky. "I'm a man" I repeat like a Mina bird in a barber shop. Onward I go til I reach my stand overlooking a swampy cane-break at the edge of the creek.

I step up onto the climber as something just a few feet away rustles through the brush. I almost fell back out to the ground. I hold myself together and slip my big feet into the small straps on my platform. With hands that were so unstable I could hardly hold the safety strap I wrap it around the tree and fasten it to my midsection. I pull the top half of the stand down and take a seat as I turn off my head lamp and prepare to shift to my LED light and then IT happened!

Something was waiting in that tree for me! It saw me at the gate! It waited for me to leave the safety of my truck! It's mouth had watered as I check the big ole pine where it had marked it's territory!

The Swamp Monster attacked me from above! It fell upon me and as I tried to run my safety strap held me halfway inside my stand and halfway out on the ground flopping like a fish on a trotline!

The monster pounded my head and back with it's thick, heavy claws as it flapped it's long heavy wings! It was about to take my head off and feed it to it's young!

I was nearly dead. I had come to the realization and accepted that by not heeding my Dad's advice, given out of love and caring by a very smart man, I was going to perish through a terrible, gruesome, aweful death in creek bottom. What little remained after I was fed upon by the brood would not be found until Friday when my bud's would arrive at camp, see my truck and hopefully search for my leftovers.

What a terrible end for a young man with such promise!

Then I realized the "thick, heavy claws" were a lot like a big pine limb (covered with big bird poop)!

Then as the safety belt cut almost the last bit of breath from my body I realized that out of all the tall pines in Walton County to choose from, a big ole Tom turkey had chosen the one with my stand attached in which to roost!

I pulled myself together and back to my feet, removed the shackle from my waist, grabbed my weapon and retired to camp to change my drawers and attempt to convince myself that "I'm a man!" by cracky!

And just what had worked it's way into my mind to the point of causing this wild rush of imagination? 

What could have possibly got into the nervous system of a forty-five year old son of a Georgia sharecropper, who was raised in the outdoor traditions, causing him to turn to puddin' in a swampy bottom that chilly morning?!?!

You "Old Time Woodyites" know all to well. For you all remember the "Woody's Swamp Creature"!

The strangest thing ever found in the Georgia woods!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 14, 2004)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> I got out and unlocked the gate, though it was not easy to perform this task with my .40 in my hand.
> 
> After pulling into camp and "gearing" up I headed down the trail to my stand with my headlamp illuminating a cocoon around me. I felt like a flashing "Eat at Joe's" neon light as I eased down to the bottom.


    Been there...    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 14, 2004)

*LOL* Jeff -- You found it!


----------



## Buckbuster (Oct 14, 2004)

Strangest thing I ever saw was a chimney way out in the woods, several of them in all the years I been hunting. I often wondered why somebody would build a chimney way out in the woods with nothing around it. They looked to be very old. Seriously, the strangest thing I ever saw was rock walls that were perfectly straight and plum on the land I now hunt in Harris co. I have often wondered about the history of them. Somebody once told me that many years ago that there was a big plantation there. Lots of other man made rock work on that property also. These rock walls are over 6 ft. tall in places.


----------



## Swamprat (Oct 14, 2004)

a computer in the woods, must have been one of HT2's discards


----------



## Hawg (Oct 14, 2004)

Indian grave in Harris Co..


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 14, 2004)

Jeff,
Why did you have to bring that story up just before the gun opener? Now I will be wondering what that sound behind me in the dark heading to my stand is!


----------



## Timberman (Oct 14, 2004)

Turkey hunting in Wilkes county in the mid 80's, I found a balloon hung on a bush. It had a note taped to it. It was from an elementary school class that was learning about weather and turned a helium balloon loose with a note to call if you found it. I called and they were from somewhere in Mississippi. They sent me a nice thank you card.


----------



## CAL (Oct 14, 2004)

Many years ago while dog hunting deer I was walking across a field with scattered pines in it.I found two pine trees with big circles around them.They were like someone tied a string to the tree and made a circle around the tree some six feet from the trunk.Then some years later(20 or more)I found another tree 50 miles from the first.It was the same way,It had a circle around the tree down to the bare sand.There was no grass in the circle or anything,just clean sand.
I begin to research the circles and found on the INTERNET where they were called"witches circles".The ground is infested with a fungus which kills the grass and leaves the ground perfectly clean.Just wondered if anyone else has seen this?


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 14, 2004)

*the weather ballon reminded me*

I grew up near the south river at jackson and found two messages in a bottle.One from a class in atl that had been sent out 8 yrs earlier,the teacher still responded.the other was written on the wrapper of a sprtite bottle then shoved back in the bottle"help I'm being held captive in a bottling plant and can't get out".Also at factory shoals fishing with a friend on a Weds.we walked up on a couple that was taking pictures of the female of the couple near the wall of the old mill.She was" getting back to nature "so to speak.It almost distracted us from fishing,but being the dedicated outdoorsmen we are................Oh who am I kidding,I'm still talking about it!


----------



## huntnbuddy (Oct 15, 2004)

I have a funny thing I "found" one time in henry county.  Early morning, heavy fog, no moon...I mean pitch black.  I walked through the field and into the woods with my flashlight pointed down so as not to spook any deer around.  Suddenly, where the circle of light I had pointed straight down stopped and the dark began, I came upon some legs.  I stopped and slowly raised my flashlight to stare eye to eye with a big black bull.  Every hair on my head was standing on end.  When I shined the light in his face his pupils dialated like the T-rex from Jurassic Park.  I was close enough for the steam coming out of his nose to hit my flashlight.  What did I do?  I kicked him in his nose and told him to get out of my way...no, I actually kept the light in his face as I backed up sloooowllly.  Then turn and ran as fast as I could to the fence, went home and climbed in bed and sucked my thumb.


----------



## Buckbuster (Oct 15, 2004)

CAL said:
			
		

> Many years ago while dog hunting deer I was walking across a field with scattered pines in it.I found two pine trees with big circles around them.They were like someone tied a string to the tree and made a circle around the tree some six feet from the trunk.Then some years later(20 or more)I found another tree 50 miles from the first.It was the same way,It had a circle around the tree down to the bare sand.There was no grass in the circle or anything,just clean sand.
> I begin to research the circles and found on the INTERNET where they were called"witches circles".The ground is infested with a fungus which kills the grass and leaves the ground perfectly clean.Just wondered if anyone else has seen this?


Cal, I saw the same thing several years ago near Roswell. I had a job to do and the man had 2 perfect circles about 25 ft. diameter. The grass was dead. Glad you posted this cause that was one of the strangest things I ever saw anywhere.


----------



## Etter1 (Oct 15, 2004)

I snorkel pine creek in PA because alot of yahoos get drunk and flip their boats in the rapids.  Over the years we've found tons of stuff.  Wallet with 80 bucks in it, a pony keg of beer kept cold by the creek, a gnome change bank, football horn, lawn chairs, fishing rods, axes, a canoe, and once while my dad was duck hunting, a dead body floated by.


----------



## tmooney (Oct 15, 2004)

*Been thinkin a while on this. . .*

My dad found a very nice 9 point buck in the botton of a well around an old home place on our old hunting club. Toliver can attest to how nice it was. The area was already known as "Well Hollar" due to the number of well's located around there. The deer had fallen in and while doing a drive he walked up on it alive, kicking and screaming. He killed it and mounted it. Was a really nice deer.

Just reminds, with leaves falling and such, be very careful while tracking through the woods. Well's are located everywhere we hunt and anyone could have a mishap in some of these.

-Terry


----------



## Rebel 3 (Oct 15, 2004)

On my hunting club in Putnam in the middle of a large pine thicket I found what was the remains of an old house.  The chimney fallen and only about 5 feet remained and you could just make out a few rocks that were used to old up the house.  Everything else was rotted away or under the ground.  The timber company knew of it because they had a few ribbons posted on it so they would not disturb it with their equipment.  I have also found old rock piles and walls in the middle of the woods on a few properties and have no idea what they are.  Does anybody have any ideas?

I also found some old stills on the Amilcalola Tract on the Dawson Forest.

This might have all of you beat.  Last deer season while I was a guest on my girlfriends club they found a black man hanging from a tree about a mile or two down the road on her uncles hutning land.  I beleive it was ruled as a suicide.  Seems real fishy to me.


----------



## Etter1 (Oct 15, 2004)

I know of several stone chimneys on redlands.  They look like they were cemented together with nothing but GA red clay and they're still standing.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Oct 15, 2004)

I have been hunting in the mountains of West by god Virginia and found houses and old stone walls that were once the edges of roads.

MBD


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 16, 2004)

Rebel3 ; the rock piles were piled up to get them out of fields unless they were shaped like a human body. The walls may have been a cemetery wall if it was fairly large. Smaller ones were burial sites. I've seen them made out of bricks and covered with a granite slab or a concrete type.


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 27, 2004)

This is one of the best threads I have read on here.  Great job you all.

I walked up on a rattle snake a couple of times!!

Me and hawire walked up on a giant white cross under a live oak down here this year.  It had an old matress and blanket right beside it..........weird.

ML


----------



## letsgohuntin (Oct 27, 2004)

huntnbuddy said:
			
		

> .  I stopped and slowly raised my flashlight to stare eye to eye with a big black bull.



Now that would be scary right there! I am always nervous around horses,cows, etc anyways. I don't trust any animal bigger than I am!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 28, 2004)

When I was a kid, my friend and I were headed up the hill to fish in old Mr. Hatcher's lake.  We found the skeleton of some medium-sized 4-legged animal that someone had shaved the fur off of and left in a pile next to it, and they had done this on a plastic bag.  Looked like it had been there a LONG time, as the skeleton was completely clean.  We wanted to bring it home and put it together with pins and take it to school for science class, but his mom and mine both said no... never could figure out why   :  

We also would find arrowheads back there all the time, and there was a long, deep ravine that had tunnels dug throughout.  Once we found a heavy metal-type ball about the size of a shotput.  My dad told us it looked like a ball from a canon possibly used during the Civil War?   : 

The neatest thing though (back then) was we found a natural spring that must have fed off the small creek nearby... there were always crawdads in there and we used to have fun torturing my sisters with them   
Aaahhh, to be a kid again 

Kerri


----------



## Chuck C (Oct 28, 2004)

I spotted a John Deere back-hoe along a river in Alaska once. The strange thing was that we were about 100 miles from the nearest road.
It turns out that a man had purchased it to build a cabin out in the bush. He waited until the rivers froze, put a drum of fuel in the front bucket and drove it up there.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Oct 28, 2004)

*What I Found*

In the 1950's and 60's I had the primary responsibility to manage a commercial forest of 143,000 acres on the coast of Southeast Georgia.

Since it was essential that I have knowledge of this vast resource, I often ventured into roadless areas afoot simply for the purpose of familiarization.  l found myself at the headwaters of the South Newport River which was a tidewater stream normally fed by an extensive coastal swamp (Bulltown Swamp) which had a watershed of many square miles.

As coincidence would have it, Bulltown Swamp at this time was completely dry and was contributing no flow into the upper reaches of the river.  At the same time we were experiencing "spring tides" on the Ga. Coast.  It is not unusual for spring tides to reach unusually high levels (9 to 10 feet) due to the combined influence of moon and sun.
Unusually high tides translate into unusually low tides unless there is a counteracting wind influence.

I made my way up to the riverbank and looked down into the streambed and was amazed to see that instead of there being considerable depth to the stream, there was nothing but a series of sandbars with no water.  No swampwater was emptying in and the tide had receeded to an all time low.

While looking at the empty streambed in amazement, my eyesight focused on a wooden object that was projecting out of a sandbar.  I immediately recognized it as one end of a dugout canoe.  I climbed down and tugged at the object and found it firmly affixed.  Knowing that the tide would soon be coming back in, I began to desperately paw and dig away the sand that held the canoe fast.  With persistence, I soon reached a point where I could begin to slightly move the object.  This gave me hope that I might be able to free the canoe from its sandy and watery grave.  After more digging, I tried once again and was excited that it began to move as I strained at the task.  I was successful in freeing the canoe and dragged it to the safety of the riverbank.

The relic proved to be approximately half of a dugout which could have initially been as long as 16 to 18 feet.  One end as well as several feet of the bottom were beautifully preserved.  The remainder was missing.

I had the object examined by a State Archaeologist and he declared it to be either of Native American origin, or of the early Colonial Period.  At any rate, it would date back to the 1700's if not earlier.  The uncertainty arose from the fact that the very early settlers of Coastal Ga. utilized the same mode of water travel as did the Native Americans.

The dugouts were made by taking a large cypress log of the desired length and using fire to char the wood to be removed.  The char would then be removed by scraping with bones, stones, etc.  This process would be repeated until the desired effect was completed.  My guess is that it took weeks or perhaps months to complete such a project.

I loaned the artifact to the Fort king George Museum where it is on display in Darien, Ga.  Anyone finding themselves in Darien should stop by for a look see.

Vernon


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 28, 2004)

Vernon,  

Cool!  You got any pictures of it, as I doubt I'll ever get over to Darien.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Oct 28, 2004)

There is one on display at the Thronateeska Museum in Albany as well (at least there was last time I was in there) taken from the Flint River. It is a very amazing sight. Like Vernon said, Im sure it took several weeks or maybe months to complete.


----------



## sks/hunter (Oct 28, 2004)

i was hunting once in my box stand on a oak bottom and heard something massive walking up the ridge... i was shaking and was ready to kill monster buck when this cow walked down the hill...lol talk about poopooheadpoopooheadpoopooheadpoopooheaded... anyhow the only cow farm near me is 7 miles away... how bout that.....BEEF IT WAS WHAT WAS FOR DINNER!


----------



## 1Shot Wally (Oct 28, 2004)

My cousin and I have found several helium balloons in the woods over the years.  They were the aluminum foil type.  We continue to find one every year or so.


----------



## ngabearhunter (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm in the timber business here in Ga and while marking some property lines one day I found the weirdest thing. Right behind two old run down singlewide trailers (people living in them) I saw these plastic grocery bags hung up at eye level in 7 or 8 trees. I couldn't help but wonder what was going on so I took a stick and ripped one open. Believe it or not, there were dead kittens in that bag. I didn't look in the other bags but they all looked lumpy like the first.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 29, 2004)

ngabearhunter said:
			
		

> I'm in the timber business here in Ga and while marking some property lines one day I found the weirdest thing. Right behind two old run down singlewide trailers (people living in them) I saw these plastic grocery bags hung up at eye level in 7 or 8 trees. I couldn't help but wonder what was going on so I took a stick and ripped one open. Believe it or not, there were dead kittens in that bag. I didn't look in the other bags but they all looked lumpy like the first.


 What in the world would someone be doing that for???


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 29, 2004)

ngabearhunter said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, there were dead kittens in that bag. I didn't look in the other bags but they all looked lumpy like the first.


I'd have been on the phone pronto!  IDIOTS!     
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 29, 2004)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I'd have been on the phone pronto!  IDIOTS!
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil


 But Phil, we all know you are a rat!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 29, 2004)

Delton said:
			
		

> But Phil, we all know you are a rat!


Apparently.  Just ANOTHER example of where I'd show it too.     And I wouldn't call myself a 'cat person' either...     
Really, maybe forced sterilization (of HUMANS) isn't such a horrific idea afterall....   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 29, 2004)

I am a cat person and stuff like that flies all over me..

I have two cats, Thunder and Ki-Kitty... 

I can't help but wonder where some people are coming from...


----------



## Tom Borck (Oct 29, 2004)

College buddy of mine was hunting in Monroe County one morning.  As he sat in his climber he saw from a distance a person running across the field towards him. As the person got closer and closer my buddy could clearly see the it was a man......a NAKED MAN! :speechles 

There was a trailer nearby and he thinks that "daddy" came home a little early that weekend. :speechles


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 29, 2004)

Stephan,

That never crossed my mind.  I guess some people just don't have a conscience.  People like that need to be hung from a bad and suffer the same consequence.

Animal shelter in Vidalia (Toombs County) turns away strays...  Which is why I guess we find so many roaming the dumpsters, streets, dirt roads, etc...


----------



## dave (Oct 30, 2004)

One complete set of womens clothes, and one full set of mens clothes on a rock by my pond at about 3:30pm during gun season last year. Nobody was in the pond. I hunted nearby until complete darkness and nobody showed to claim them. 

The pond is bordered by a ton of briars, so they really paid for hiding in the brush and coming out after dark, if thats what happened.


----------



## BowArrow (Oct 31, 2004)

I was hunting with my BB gun in 1948-50 ( I started hunting at a young age) in the woods behind my house when I heard some noise in the bushes. It would make a rustleing noise and quit for a few seconds and then make the noise again. As I eased up to the bushes, I saw a small round ball jump. It turned out to be a golf ball that the outer coating had rotted exposing the wound rubber band core. The core was slowly unwinding causing the ball to move in the bushes.


----------



## Mac (Nov 1, 2004)

*On Lake Russel WMA*

Years ago while walking in the woods.  I found a cave near a small stream in the heart of the WMA.  This was in Stephens County, behind Currahee mountain.  Just inside the opening  it appeared the cave once had a door.  The first room was small with a passage leading off the main area.

The passage was too small to go in.  It appeared it had filled in over the years.  You could see about 100' or so up the passage, but it didn't appear to open up.

I read years later about a  couple of brothers you hide out during the Civil War to avoid enlistment.  Could have this been the place?  

An old Indian cave/mine?  

Rumors of a old salt-peter mine in the area?

I would sure like to know.

I'll go back and check it out a little closer some day.


----------



## GA_Longhorn (Nov 1, 2004)

*Very strange, indeed.....*

While scouting a new area, I came upon a guy with red eyes sitting in the middle of a pot patch and holding a dead coon. He said he was looking for his weather balloon.

.....go figure.   :


----------



## struttinsouthern (Nov 1, 2004)

i saw 3 river otters in monroe county playin in a small creek with no big bodies of water near by just a small creek it was wierd indeed :  :speechles


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 1, 2004)

GA_Longhorn said:
			
		

> While scouting a new area, I came upon a guy with red eyes sitting in the middle of a pot patch and holding a dead coon. He said he was looking for his weather balloon.
> 
> .....go figure.   :


I never did find that darn weather balloon !!!


----------



## letsgohuntin (Nov 9, 2004)

Just this past Sunday I found a sledge hammer with a metal pipe for a handle.
Talkin' about something heavy, it was almost useless it was so heavy!


----------



## Beehaw (Nov 9, 2004)

The funniest thing I have ever heard somebody finding is a pile of bear scat with a pink cat collar in it.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 10, 2004)

Beehaw said:
			
		

> The funniest thing I have ever heard somebody finding is a pile of bear scat with a pink cat collar in it.


Finally PROOF!  They do go in the woods!    
You gotta' admire the cat if it attacked the bear though.   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 10, 2004)

A good friend was sitting in their deer stand and spotted an owl sitting in a tree.  It never moved.  The next day it was hanging in the tree upside down.  It had died purched on the limb.


----------



## duck-n-deer (Nov 12, 2004)

I was walking in a stand of mature pines when i came up on a naked barbie doll without a head, she was wedged between two rocks.... : .....this was in the middle of a 1200 acre tract without a house within 3 miles...lol


----------



## CAL (Nov 12, 2004)

Turned into a logging rd.one morning to deer hunt and laying there was a woman.She was dead from gunshot wounds,seven were visible in her face.A 22 cal.automatic apparently since the hulls were laying in her hair.


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 12, 2004)

teethdoc said:
			
		

> Found an old still in N. GA.
> 
> Our back yard used to be a 9 ac. cemetary.  We used to camp out at the edge of it as a kid.  Not too bad until a yote cries out like a screaming girl. :speechles


Doc - If I remember correctly, that was you and your little brother Rapid Fire crying out like little girls when those yotes went to hollering


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 12, 2004)

CAL said:
			
		

> Turned into a logging rd.one morning to deer hunt and laying there was a woman.She was dead from gunshot wounds,seven were visible in her face.A 22 cal.automatic apparently since the hulls were laying in her hair.


 Ouch!  Did you ever get the full story on that???


----------



## Tom Borck (Nov 12, 2004)

CAL said:
			
		

> Turned into a logging rd.one morning to deer hunt and laying there was a woman.She was dead from gunshot wounds,seven were visible in her face.A 22 cal.automatic apparently since the hulls were laying in her hair.



Well, looks like you WON Woodys Strangest Item Found in the Woods!  Wow, did they ever find out what happened?


----------



## Bucky T (Nov 12, 2004)

That's eerie as all get out.  That woman died a horrible death.  Sounds like the *** dragged her out of the car and threw her on the ground, then shot her.  

You won the strangest thing in my book, but I think one other member here found a dead body too.  I also liked the one about finding some lost dude out in the woods.

Tommy


----------



## CAL (Nov 12, 2004)

Guys,
You really don't know how strange it was.My friend and I kept people from walking in the tracks and touching her car because there could have been important information that would help in the case.Turns out when the sheriff finally arrived he walks up and takes his hand and opens the door.He gets in and wallows all over the car destroying any evidence that might have been available.Searches through her pocket book and so on.My friend and I left about that time.He sorta put "the frosting on our wheaties" as someone mentioned in another thread.
It really was a bad scene from what we saw.The ladies teeth had been knocked out with some kind of blunt instrument.She had run about 150 yds.from her car and was I assume shot in the back.Then it appeared the killer went up to her and proceeded to shoot her in the face.Laying in the weeds she looked to be in her 60s.Her driver license said she was only 35!
We never heard anymore about the incident.Very typical of country law enforcement in my neck of the woods in my opinion!
This has been some 30 yrs.ago too.You just don't forget these kind of incidents,I don't anyway!


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 13, 2004)

I found an aborted fetus from a doe once.  It was black, shiny, and looked like a small squishy bean.  How many of you can say you found of of those?  How many of you care?


----------



## letsgohuntin (Nov 13, 2004)

Bow Only said:
			
		

> I found an aborted fetus from a doe once.  It was black, shiny, and looked like a small squishy bean.  How many of you can say you found of of those?  How many of you care?



I think I found one before but I thought it was just a small squishy bean.


----------



## Etter1 (Nov 13, 2004)

My Dad was duck hunting in december on the susquehanna river in PA and a body floated by.  They went and got it and called the cops.  Turned out it was an old man that fell in and drowned.


----------



## Timberman (Nov 13, 2004)

We once cruised a tract of timber that adjoined I 26 and a rest area in SC. On the side joining the interstate we encountered nasty blankets, beer cans, used condoms, etc. We smelled smoke and walked up on a man leaning against a tree, smoking a cigarette. He eyed us and we eyed him and walked on by, no words spoken. Anybody seen "Something about Mary"? 

As far a dope goes, Gulf Hammock Florida took the cake. I once found a windrow in young planted pines at least 1/4 mile long completely infested. Of course I called the proper authorities. That was one of the biggest, but not the only. 

If we're talking others, a forester friend of mine found a dead mexican on a powerline in Quincy, Fla. He'd been there long enough for the crows to peck his eyes out and to bloat up good, but not bust. Nice aroma.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 15, 2004)

If I makes you feel better, Matt.  I care. 

The post right after yours cracked me up too " I think I found one before but thought it was just a small squishy bean"


----------



## hunter rich (Nov 15, 2004)

I found a steering wheel about 15 feet up in an maple tree, about 1.5 miles from the road.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 7, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> I know this has been gone over in the past on the old forum, but new forum, new members, here goes.
> 
> What's the strangest thing you've found while in the woods?  Something that had no reason being there, but was there?  And let's try to keep it clean folks.




What is the strangest?

Jim


----------



## Handgunner (May 7, 2005)

For me, a white washcloth....  At the foot of my box stand.  It wasn't there when the wife and I left saturday night, but upon returning that sunday morning, there it lay. 

No clue how it got there...


----------



## bull0ne (May 7, 2005)

Too many to pick one so here are a few, a cancelled check that came from a house in Miller county that was destroyed by a tornado and traveled about 100 miles before being dropped in Telfair county.

It had been in the woods six weeks before i found it, i contacted the owner and mailed it back as they wanted it as a keepsake. Several more checks from the same person were found in the area. 

I found a female mannequin with no clothes,tied to a tree on a 2 path seldom used road.

I have no explanation as how it got there or who removed it after a couple of days.

 I have found 3 shovels in the last 8-9 years, suppose the ''shovel fairy'' must be looking out for me.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 7, 2005)

Reading bullones post reminded me of one that I had forgotten!

About 15 years ago I was hunting way off Boswell Road on the Oconee National Forest, North of Greensboro. I was about as far away from a road as you can get on Redlands when I set up on top of a ridge one morning. 

When the sun came up I noticed a little piece of a black plastic bag sticking out from under the leaves. When I got ready to head back to the truck I picked it up to haul the trash out of there and was surprised to find that it contained 34 unprocessed checks that were 3 years old at the time.

The checks were stamped on the back with a stamp from a liquor store from somewhere in middle Georgia. I can't recall the city any longer. (Getting old bites!)

Anyway, I took them to Greenesboro and handed them over to a Deputy.

I've always assumed they were culled from the contents of the register after a robbery.

Wouldn't it be nice to stumble onto a couple of robbers divying up their loot out in the middle of nowhere?!?!


----------



## General Lee (May 7, 2005)

The spookiest thing I've found is 5 or 6 baby dolls WAY down in the woods,all with their heads torn off.The funniest was when a buddy and myself were going into one of our leases one afternoon around 4:00 and ran up on a local school principal and a teacher brushing up on their "anatomy"


----------



## bilgerat (May 8, 2005)

I got a new one, went to camp on friday afternoon and found a dead baby coon laying on the rocks that surround our fire pit!!! talk about wierd!!!we were wondering if some leftovers from the previous weekend in the pit killed him!! talk about bad cooking!


----------



## bull0ne (May 8, 2005)

General Lee said:
			
		

> The spookiest thing I've found is 5 or 6 baby dolls WAY down in the woods,all with their heads torn off.The funniest was when a buddy and myself were going into one of our leases one afternoon around 4:00 and ran up on a local school principal and a teacher brushing up on their "anatomy"



That post jogged my memory back to the time i busted in on a skinny dippin party on the ogeechee river near Rocky Ford, i know there's some members from Bulloch County on this forum so it might be time to have a confession


----------



## Limbshaker (May 8, 2005)

A 10 foot Gator Laying under one of my Deer Stands...."a hungry gator that is.  "
HHH


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 10, 2007)

Time to start looking around again...boys if you find a pair of Swarovski EL's, please send them to me...


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 10, 2007)

This is an old post...

I heard a bunch of squawking and screeching just before dark.  So I eased over to see what was going on and two big hoot owls were going at it (Making baby hoot owls).  So I stood there for a minute and was thinking not many people see that, then the male flies to a nearby tree, and then another male jumps in   and has a go...

Finally, last year I hear thrashing in the leaves near my dog pen, but can not see anything. So I walk over and there is a 2-1/2 foot Black Racer (NOT a KING, a BLACK RACER) grabbing a Timber Rattler (about1-1/2feet) in the middle of his body and thrashing him around on the ground like a rag and smashing him into a tree.  I watch this and the timber has bitten the Racer about 6-7 times now.  SO, I figure I'll go kill the rattler since the racer will probably die now.  WRONG, when I get close the Racer rears up and charge sme to keep me away.  It thrashes it a few more times and then swallows it and crawls away...Never knew they could take venom from a Rattler.  And yes, it was a BLACK RACER, not a KING SNAKE.


----------



## Chickenjohn42 (Oct 10, 2007)

bilgerat said:


> I got a new one, went to camp on friday afternoon and found a dead baby coon laying on the rocks that surround our fire pit!!! talk about wierd!!!we were wondering if some leftovers from the previous weekend in the pit killed him!! talk about bad cooking!


LOL THATS FUNNY RITE THERE


----------



## huntfish (Oct 10, 2007)

Two incidents.
1) A dead body...
2) Rescued a man who had been lost in Colorado while hunting.


----------



## deerstand (Oct 10, 2007)

these arent really strange but pretty good finds. a club in jones county the my brother and i belonged to a few years ago, shared a loggin road with the bordering club. in one season we found a primos grunt tube, a Sod buster knife ( actually in the trail that lead to my brothers stand. a hunter ( sitting in my brothers stand) and best find of all,  a ruger stainless 22 mag revolver.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 10, 2007)

huntfish said:


> Two incidents.
> 1) A dead body...
> 2) Rescued a man who had been lost in Colorado while hunting.



you might have prevented another #1 by #2...

some people don't belong in the woods unsupervised...


----------



## Ol' Red (Oct 10, 2007)

I saw a picture where KennyJr killed a deer.....

Red


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 10, 2007)

Ol' Red said:


> I saw a picture where KennyJr killed a deer.....
> 
> Red



...you mean he found it dead in the woods...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 10, 2007)

I was hunting Hare near Fort Drum NY quite a few years ago with my cousin and after we rounded up the dogs and got them in the truck, i walked off the edge of the road about 10 yards and went to take a leak and there sitting up against a tree was an old Mossberg 22, it had an old old scope on it and the front of the forearm folded down into a handle...neatest little 22 i ever saw.  It was really old and had been there a while but now it sits in my gun cabinet...


----------



## dixie (Oct 10, 2007)

A young lady, in a panic, in cherokee co GA crying her eyes out, totaly lost, she was trying to get to the airport in B'ham Ala!! mapquest failed her big time


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 10, 2007)

dixie said:
			
		

> A young lady, in a panic, in cherokee co GA crying her eyes out, totaly lost, she was trying to get to the airport in B'ham Ala!! mapquest failed her big time



I'd be shooting mapquest an email or three!  

WOW!


----------



## Possum (Oct 10, 2007)

Last weekend I found a metal box buried in the ground out in the middle of national forest. It was full of all kinds of weird little nic-nacs, toys and games. It had instructions to take something and leave somthing and record your visit in a log book. It was part of some on-line woldwide GPS treasure hunt and people have been visiting the site at least once a month for the last eight years. Its called Geocasher.com


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 10, 2007)

dang weird stuff... wierdest thing i found was an unopened can of beans about 5 miles from our camp (where everybody that's leased the property has camped) and theres no other civilization for a few miles in any direction... we did open it but uh... them things were RANK!


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 10, 2007)

Possum said:


> Last weekend I found a metal box buried in the ground out in the middle of national forest. It was full of all kinds of weird little nic-nacs, toys and games. It had instructions to take something and leave somthing and record your visit in a log book. It was part of some on-line woldwide GPS treasure hunt and people have been visiting the site at least once a month for the last eight years. Its called Geocasher.com



"Notice: This domain name expired on 09/18/07 and is pending renewal or deletion" 

 thats what the website sed...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 10, 2007)

Possum, I know a gal in my unit that does the Geocasher thing.  She is weird...I see no reason behind it.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 10, 2007)

huntfish said:


> Two incidents.
> 2) Rescued a man who had been lost in Colorado while hunting.



Man, he made it all the way to Lawrenceville? Now thats endurance!


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 10, 2007)

Years ago in Louisiana, I found a fully functional and slightly surface rusted M-60 machine gun mounted on a T&E, complete with a couple thousand rounds of blank ammo.  We'll not discuss exactly how I know it was functional   As bad as I hated to, I turned it in.  

That would have looked real nice set up in the corner of my den.  

A couple weeks later I found out an Army National Guard unit had been in that area on an exercise and they "forgot it".  They even sent troops back out to look for it when they discovered it missing.  

How would you like to explain that to a commander...."Uh...sir...we seem to be missing an M-60"


----------



## JBowers (Oct 10, 2007)

Megalodon tooth


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 10, 2007)

JBowers said:


> Megalodon tooth



wow... what a treasure... wonder if toothdoc found one if he'd check 'er for cavities


----------



## Possum (Oct 10, 2007)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Possum, I know a gal in my unit that does the Geocasher thing.  She is weird...I see no reason behind it.



Me either. But I played along anyway. I took a handwarmer and left a cigarette. I thought about leaving a... well, I wont go there.


----------



## Georgia Clay (Oct 10, 2007)

Several pot fields in south Ga. in the 80's, a wrecked 55' Chevy Nomad Wagon, cows way back in the backcountry of Colorado, an old still in Pickens Co., mysterious rock walls that don't easily lend to explanation, lost horses with tack still on(saddle upside loose), several would be vintage vehicles run off cliffs, monster holes dug by relic hunters on river bottoms...and an old vacant house that when I walked inside had a small fire burning in the old sink with a pair of jeans hung over a line drying them out. I got the heck out of dodge and never did go near that house again.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 10, 2007)

Georgia Clay said:


> and an old vacant house that when I walked inside had a small fire burning in the old sink with a pair of jeans hung over a line drying them out. I got the heck out of dodge and never did go near that house again.



hehe... i woulda had that infamous feeling of being watched... i'd hate to think it was down the barrel of a gun


----------



## BIGABOW (Oct 10, 2007)

*SOCKS!*

Although l have not found anything strange in the woods,
l did find out where all of the socks you loose in the dryer go!














Hawaii!!!!!!!!!!!!
beleive it or not my friends were in Hawaii a couple of months ago and while snorkleing they seen a pearly white sock!!!!!


----------



## RiverRunner (Oct 11, 2007)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> "Notice: This domain name expired on 09/18/07 and is pending renewal or deletion"
> 
> thats what the website sed...



The website is http://www.geocaching.com/


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 11, 2007)

I found a plastic bag with some rather unique videos in it (If ya get what I mean) And they appeared to be home made but wasnt any the neighbors I knew!


----------



## puredrenalin (Oct 11, 2007)

WOW, yall have found some cool stuff, bout the only thing Ive ever found was some old indian broadheads, (I used to do most of my hunting in S. PA) and some old musket balls from the Civil War-I only lived about 16 miles from Gettysburg.


----------



## contender* (Oct 11, 2007)

A Gas powered RC helicopter a LOOOOONG way from anywhere. It was smashed!!!!


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 11, 2007)

I leased some property in Houston County that had four or five year old planted pines on it.  We found a timber skidder buried in the mud down near the creek.  I called the timber manager and he said that he didn't know anything about it.  It stayed buried in the mud until just recently.  We had a guy on the property doing some dozer work for us and he offered to trade us the dozer work for the skidder.  It's gone now.....lol.


----------



## gordoshawt (Oct 11, 2007)

skeeterbit said:


> I found a plastic bag with some rather unique videos in it (If ya get what I mean) And they appeared to be home made but wasnt any the neighbors I knew!



Do you still have them? Maybe you can send them to me so I can see if I have any neighbors in them.


----------



## contender* (Oct 11, 2007)

gordoshawt said:


> Do you still have them? Maybe you can send them to me so I can see if I have any neighbors in them.




Would you REALLY want to know????


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 11, 2007)

gordoshawt said:


> Do you still have them? Maybe you can send them to me so I can see if I have any neighbors in them.



Nope I eventually wore them out! Actually I pitched them not long after I found them! But of course only after I made sure none of my neighbors were in them just in case they happened to be found by the garbage man (you know being a very thoughtfull neighbor that I am) wouldnt have wanted the cutie pie down the road at the time be posted all over the internet!


----------



## secondseason (Oct 11, 2007)

My brother and I were riding horses way back in the middle of nowhere and found a rug rolled up with a lot of blonde hair flowing from the end of it.  We were sure we had found a dead body.  We high tailed it home and brought my mom back to have a look see.  Turns out that it was a long haired goat.  

Satchmo and I found a idiotidiotidiotidiotidiotidiotidiot file at the base of a tree way off the beaten path.


----------



## thomasr (Oct 11, 2007)

On a fly-in hunt in Alaska, way way out on the tundra I found half of an 8mm smutt film.  There wasn't even a fit camping spot for better than a mile.  Now how the heck did it get way out there????


----------



## drhunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

I was hunting the edge of a swamp in club in Jefferson County along the Ogeechee river about 6 years ago. Opening weekend that year I killed a pretty nice 8 pointer with a bow there so I wanted to go an look around and find another place nearby to hang my stand.  

As I was scouting I walked up on a grave that was marked. It was of a Revolutionary war Naval officer named Moses. When I looked around there were several graves surrounding it that were sunk in marked only with a stone. 

The County seat for Jefferson County is Louisville and there is a Revolutionary  War cemetary there. 

I can only imagine that the other graves were sailors from the RW also. 

I had a friend hunting nearby there one evening and he swears that he got chased out of the woods by something he could not see. He said that when he reached his four wheeler he jumped over a log, reached into his pocket for the keys, stuck the keys in the ignition while in mid air, landed on the seat of the fourwheeler and cranked it and gunned it all in one motion and sped off.  He still hunts that club but will not go back to that spot even in daylight.

There is a legend around there that there is gold at the bottom of the ogeechee river that came from a Brittish barge that had sunk. Supposedly it had been a barge carrying nothing but gold. I have tried to research it, but haven;t have much luck.  I still wonder if it's true.


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 11, 2007)

A few years back in N. Talbot Co. on our lease, I found a Western Auto nickel .22 revolver, a pair of heavy gloves and a flashlight all together at the base of the tree.  When I took it to the police station, the officer said there was dried blood on the barrel of the gun. I left the items at the station, told them where I found it.  I never heard anything about it.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 11, 2007)

leoparddog9 said:


> A few years back in N. Talbot Co. on our lease, I found a Western Auto nickel .22 revolver, a pair of heavy gloves and a flashlight all together at the base of the tree.  When I took it to the police station, the officer said there was dried blood on the barrel of the gun. I left the items at the station, told them where I found it.  I never heard anything about it.



   fresh mound of dirt anywhere?


----------



## potsticker (Oct 11, 2007)

CAL said:


> Many years ago while dog hunting deer I was walking across a field with scattered pines in it.I found two pine trees with big circles around them.They were like someone tied a string to the tree and made a circle around the tree some six feet from the trunk.Then some years later(20 or more)I found another tree 50 miles from the first.It was the same way,It had a circle around the tree down to the bare sand.There was no grass in the circle or anything,just clean sand.
> I begin to research the circles and found on the INTERNET where they were called"witches circles".The ground is infested with a fungus which kills the grass and leaves the ground perfectly clean.Just wondered if anyone else has seen this?


Slave graves!


----------



## potsticker (Oct 11, 2007)

GA_Longhorn said:


> While scouting a new area, I came upon a guy with red eyes sitting in the middle of a pot patch and holding a dead coon. He said he was looking for his weather balloon.
> 
> .....go figure.   :


thats unique. While driving to work in norcross one morning, at first light, i spotted ny neighbor pulled off on the side of the road beside a big patch of forrest. I thought he had hit a deer. When i got behind him and pulled over i walked in front of his car and instead of a deer i was looking at a mans body. I had a cell phone and dialed 911. My neighbor was a paramedic and fireman so i was late and went on to work. When i got back about 11:am the road was blocked and all cars were checked.I was picked out as i was the one that called 911. thank goodness the sheriff dept. and i have a long term relationship ( a good one), and we went up the street to be intervied by a couple of detectives, i had gone to school with. The body was Lubby Jeter, one of the mnm kids back in the wayne williams days. We were 1/2 mi from i-20 and a perfect place for a little drop off. Lets just say my toilet wasnt used for quite sometimes.


----------



## Hogtown (Oct 11, 2007)

A few years ago someone left a gate open on a lease we had outside of Hampton, South Carolina. One of the guys on our lease came around the corner on the ATV and found a 300 lb local black woman going to town with an equally large black man on the hood of their Toyota car. They jump up and hustled away.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 11, 2007)

RiverRunner said:


> The website is http://www.geocaching.com/



thanks


----------



## Tombuster (Oct 11, 2007)

300 lb local black woman going to town with an equally large black man on the hood of their Toyota car. 

Did you go blind?


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 11, 2007)

Tombuster said:


> 300 lb local black woman going to town with an equally large black man on the hood of their Toyota car.
> 
> Did you go blind?




I hope I don't ever see nuthin like that.  Lets not bring it up again, the mental pictures may haunt me.


----------



## Field-tipdeathfromabove (Oct 11, 2007)

i stumbled upon a hobo campsite on cedar creek wma. there were a few pots hanging from a tree and some socks hanging on a clothes line along with some other nic nacks strowed about.


----------



## one_shot (Oct 11, 2007)

I climbed up a ladderstand one morning before daylight, my head bumped into a pair of boots. The guy said I didn't know you was going to hunt here this morning,if you will climb down I will leave.I still don't know who he was. (poacher most likely)


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 11, 2007)

Cohutta is an interesting place to find these oddities.
I have found staks...large stacks of horse shoes, they were used to shod the mules back in the day when the area was timbered. Large rotten barrels full of nails, and railroad spikes that were used for the small guage rails that cross the area...the railways were what the mules pulled the rail cars loaded with timber on.  You can also find household items here too....I once saw a turn of the century baby stroller that had been left and a red oak grew up through the center of it...that was weird.
Bu to top it all off was a little item my brother in law came across back in the mid 80's.
He worked for the GBI , and there had been reports of some one flying over the area and making "dope drops" on an area on the WMA...it is vast...any ways, they are on a stake out waiting on these dopers to make their drop, and pick up, and the dopers make them.....dopers run, but the plane makes the drop, but without ground assistance the drop is off and goes into the wilderness...two duffels of coke are recovered , but they are sure there was 3 or more.......sure nuff....there was 3 bags dropped , but it seems old Yogi found the third one before the GBI and DNR can , and old Yogi likes the taste of the nose candy, sweet it seems, and Yogi OD'd on the stuff
Can you imagine a strolling to you stand on Cohutta and walking up on a coked up bear


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 11, 2007)

Was fishing under the oconee bridge one night fished all night well that morning went up to where the earth meets the bridge and the rocks stop toward the top of the slope and there was the runoff fence ( black silt fence is what i call it) but there was a suitcase there..... well we dragged it outta there after we got the watermelon sized rocks out from around it and there was a mixing board like a d.j. uses...... not the woods but it was a strange find...... the sheriff's dept said it was stolen in athens


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 11, 2007)

my friend who owns a big tract in South Ga has a few bunkers in the woods..originally thought they were survival shelters in case the big one hit..quickly realized they were not much more than a tarp or two with a mattress  to meet up with his various lady/creachture friends to keep his multiple rendevous unknown--ouch!


----------



## flyingt (Oct 11, 2007)

Etter1 said:


> My Dad was duck hunting in december on the susquehanna river in PA and a body floated by.  They went and got it and called the cops.  Turned out it was an old man that fell in and drowned.


I used to live near there in the big town of Hellam...well now they changed it to Hallam.
  I was in the woods with an older kid when I was about 12 ..he was about 15. We came accross this big bushy funny smelling weed. He got all excited and decided to cut it down. I was talking to my  older brother about this about a year ago and my brother started cracking up. He said he had planted that pot plant there and always wondered who cut it down
 I also found a purse next to a river  just before dark. It had been there awhile but I was still creeped out like someone was watching me.


----------



## DaGris (Oct 11, 2007)

Tombuster said:


> 300 lb local black woman going to town with an equally large black man on the hood of their Toyota car.
> 
> Did you go blind?



remember,...this is a G rated website...


----------



## pnome (Oct 11, 2007)

This thing.  I found it at Pine Log.  It's sitting next to a busy trail, I'm sure someone else here has seen it.


----------



## white74horse (Oct 11, 2007)

On the south end of Ocala National forest in Florida  a long ways down very small dirt roads there is a shrine to a girl who died there, it has solar lights and and a small concrete pad.
 Also found a hobo on a bicycle way back in there one night.
 But the worst was in Osceola Nat. Forest, 20 miles from the nearest paved road, I ran into a anti hunting hippie who was there to take pictures of bears on piles of bait he had made with bagged oats and honey.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 11, 2007)

white74horse said:


> I ran into a anti hunting hippie who was there to take pictures of bears on piles of bait he had made with bagged oats and honey.



hmph... way back in the woods with a baiting anti huntin hippie... decisions, decisions


----------



## whitetaco02 (Oct 11, 2007)

my dad and I stopped by a creek to take a peek around.  we found a 30-30 rested on a tree with nobody around.  we waited and waited but no one showed up.


----------



## deedly (Oct 11, 2007)

Turned down into a small logging road on the way to a stand and ran into a parked  GA State Patrol car with a trooper and his girl friend in it.  I backed slowly away and went hunting at a different spot.  Also saw a rabbit swim across a very wide creek in the middle of November and there was ice on the edge of the creek.  Nothing was chasing him, he just wanted to go to the other side. When he got out, he shook off like a wet dog.


----------



## Ol' Red (Oct 11, 2007)

We ran up on a bunch of "girlie men" at the end of a road where we used to hunt in VA.  When they saw us they jumped in there vehicles and hauled tail...they left their magazines and other stuff...

Red

Edited to remove words not condusive to a g-rating.


----------



## huntfish (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> Man, he made it all the way to Lawrenceville? Now thats endurance!



  I was actually 17 when this occurred.  Hunting in White National Forest outside of Eagle, CO.   Watching a meadow waiting for the elk to arrive, out steps a man about 100 yards away...I whistle at him, he turns and starts sprinting at me.   As a 17 YO, I had no idea what was going on.  Man bear hugged me tighter than I have ever been hugged..... I remember him saying "lost".   Gave him some water and walked him back to camp.   Got more food and fluids in him and finally heard the story.   He started hunting near Vail and got lost.  Instead of going north, he went south and crossed the mountains south.   During that time, he had droped his rifle, his back pack, his orange vest but atleast he kept his jacket.   The initial hunt started 2 days prior.   

When dad returned, we drove him off the mountain and found the first phone.   That collect call (remember them) to his wife will be one emended into my brain.  We could hear the screaming.   S&R had been looking for him for 2 days, but on the north slope.   Dad and I proceeded to drive him back to meet with his wife.   That's the second hardest hug I have ever had in my life.


----------



## Robk (Oct 13, 2007)

shot a doe with buttons on her head last night.


----------



## quackertackr (Oct 13, 2007)

My neighborhood had about 200 acres that we could hunt growing up. Right past the only house on the road we found a woman's body rolled up in carpet. The "only" house was owned by a detective. While the deputy sheriff is blocking the road off from anyone going down it my friends brother goes up to the deputy and reports his girlfriend missing. I reckon yall know the rest of the story. He's in jail.

While growing up my best friend's dad found an indian canoe in the Lumber river (NC). It now sits in a Native American museum at UNC-Pembroke.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 14, 2007)

Robk said:


> shot a doe with buttons on her head last night.



maybe an inbred buck with no... 'man parts' ... ive seen bucks that didnt have any family jewels either... 

or did it have 'woman parts'?


----------



## potsticker (Oct 14, 2007)

GA_Longhorn said:


> While scouting a new area, I came upon a guy with red eyes sitting in the middle of a pot patch and holding a dead coon. He said he was looking for his weather balloon.
> 
> .....go figure.   :


I will bite. Two things come to mind. We had leased a farm in morgan co and was doing a little walkabout. Crossed a wet weather creek and saw three golf clubs leaning aginst an water oak tree. Two were woods and one a midiron. Rust and termites had taken most of the clubs even though the shafts looked like steel. Leather grips had been eaten by squirrels and sutch. Ater the find, we left then right where we found them, and called the area golf club ridge. We dont enter this area as a habit, as it is so thick a rabbit has to use a chainsaw to get in their. One day i entered the abys, crawling and walking inside the area about 100 yards off the road. I looked down and found a cell phone. It had signs of being chewed, and i think a dog had gotten hold of it, and taken into the woods. It now hangs on our porch at the cabin.


----------



## Mojo^ (Oct 14, 2007)

I found a large tektite once. That thing was about three inches long and translucent dark green when held up to the sun. You could plainly see the areas that had once been molten. Really neat.


----------



## Festus (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiking in Little River canyon and came across a guy taking pictures of a girl in her birthday suit.      We must have walked back by there 3 times.....since we were lost.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 14, 2007)

Festus said:


> came across a guy taking pictures of a girl in her birthday suit.      We must have walked back by there 3 times.....since we were lost.



lord... i need to follow some of ya'll around cause they aint too many of them on our little home away from home... if there was where im at right now would be deemed home away from home as most time would be spent in the woods... gettin 'lost'


----------



## DLS (Oct 14, 2007)

I was walking a motor cycle trail in stewart co & came across a beaver dam, looked like great buck territory . I walked towards the head of it & saw hundreds of milk jugs all hidden under a cammo. parachute . I heard a roaring sound & heard faint voices ... THEN I broke & run back the way I came


----------



## crokseti (Oct 14, 2007)

musta been 30 yrs ago, 3 friends and I  went to Leaf River WMA in Mississippi to squirrell hunt, and came across a petrified log probably 8-10 ft. long and 12- 14 inches in dia. We tried to move it but it was 400 lbs easy. We left it lay and kept hunting and then found a radiosond weather baloon which we turned in at school.
How much do ya'll think that stone log would be worth now?
You could see the knots and such and it was really heavy.
 Got chased up a tree by a big sow that day too.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 14, 2007)

DLS said:


> I was walking a motor cycle trail in stewart co & came across a beaver dam, looked like great buck territory . I walked towards the head of it & saw hundreds of milk jugs all hidden under a cammo. parachute . I heard a roaring sound & heard faint voices ... THEN I broke & run back the way I came



yeesh... i bet the still wasnt too far away


----------



## larpyn (Oct 14, 2007)

huntfish said:


> I was actually 17 when this occurred.  Hunting in White National Forest outside of Eagle, CO.   Watching a meadow waiting for the elk to arrive, out steps a man about 100 yards away...I whistle at him, he turns and starts sprinting at me.   As a 17 YO, I had no idea what was going on.  Man bear hugged me tighter than I have ever been hugged..... I remember him saying "lost".   Gave him some water and walked him back to camp.   Got more food and fluids in him and finally heard the story.   He started hunting near Vail and got lost.  Instead of going north, he went south and crossed the mountains south.   During that time, he had droped his rifle, his back pack, his orange vest but atleast he kept his jacket.   The initial hunt started 2 days prior.
> 
> When dad returned, we drove him off the mountain and found the first phone.   That collect call (remember them) to his wife will be one emended into my brain.  We could hear the screaming.   S&R had been looking for him for 2 days, but on the north slope.   Dad and I proceeded to drive him back to meet with his wife.   That's the second hardest hug I have ever had in my life.



Now that's a good story. One heck of a find.


----------



## crossfire (Oct 15, 2007)

A friend and I were turkey hunting about a half mile from Lake Russell, walking along an old logging road on a hill top, when a 12 inch crappie fell out of the sky and landed in between us!

I looked up just in time to see an osprey flying away.  My buddy did not see the osprey, but you should have seen the look on his face when he saw a crappie fall out of the sky.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 15, 2007)

crossfire said:


> A friend and I were turkey hunting about a half mile from Lake Russell, walking along an old logging road on a hill top, when a 12 inch crappie fell out of the sky and landed in between us!
> 
> I looked up just in time to see an osprey flying away.  My buddy did not see the osprey, but you should have seen the look on his face when he saw a crappie fall out of the sky.


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 15, 2007)

When I was stationed Maine I was hunting one morning after it had rained all night! Well I walked into this one area I had never been in and there was like stacks of rocks in like two half circles creating like a 3ft wall then about 4ft from this in the middle was what looked like a fire pit circled with rocks well on the ground in the middle of this was not ashes but a was good size fresh puddle of blood! Talk about chill bumps I walked out of there pretty fast!


----------



## Minner (Oct 15, 2007)

Found a cave on Chattahoochee National Forest land that I hunt occasionally. Inside, someone had etched a date into the wall, 1760 something. 1880 was also scratched into the wall near there. It was not a really big cave, but would have been great for taking shelter in (probably 20 ft. high and  40-50 feet deep). There was a small tunnel leading deeper but I didn't check it out. That's really not weird but I thought the dates were cool. 

Dad found a Prince CD way out in the middle of a remote tract of land on John's Mtn WMA once.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 15, 2007)

Minner said:


> Dad found a Prince CD way out in the middle of a remote tract of land on John's Mtn WMA once.



i think you mean the artist formally known as prince


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 15, 2007)

We were turkey hunting in south GA this past spring and found a lumber company invoice just laying in the middle of the woods.  Not that big of a deal...except that it was from a company in ENTERPRISE ALABAMA!!!!!!

Not sure if y'all remember.  But Enterprise was hit by a big tornado.  The High School was destroyed and a bunch of people were killed about a week or two before we found the invoice.  We figure that the tornado and wind associated with it must have carried that thing the 100+ miles to where we found it.  Talk about crazy!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 15, 2007)

whitetaco02 said:


> my dad and I stopped by a creek to take a peek around.  we found a 30-30 rested on a tree with nobody around.  we waited and waited but no one showed up.




That is odd..........I worked with a fells about 13 or 14 years ago, ( I don't recall his name) NE way , he was hunting with his goofball brother down at Ogeechee, when his brother stopped to take a leak near a creek.  He leaned his new 30-30 against a tree, and because it was snowing, he couldn't find his gun....went back to the truck , and told hes brother and dad he 'd lost it  They laughed at him, got in the truck and drove back to Dalton.
I don't remember the guys name, as this was probably 15 years ago, but I wonder.........Were you at Ogeechee?


----------



## stev (Oct 15, 2007)

I went to what was ogechee wma, and found some ones moonshine jugs full of a liquid in 5 gallon containers coverd up with pine straw.Guess what i did from there.


----------



## Phat Mitch (Oct 15, 2007)

crazy stuff


----------



## rocket rob (Oct 15, 2007)

Found a mine on a wma never went in it. I also came up on an airplane wing never found the cockpit.


----------



## Huntemall (Oct 16, 2007)

I found a stolen 3 wheeler in a culvert under a highway in Washington County.


----------



## Stingray23 (Oct 16, 2007)

About a mile back in our woods in Meriwether I found an old shovel stuck in the ground.

A buddy of mine was hunting in Dekalb a few years back and had a local come sit down under him and light up a doob and afterwards started doing Kung Fu kicks, guy said it was the most hilarious thing he'd ever seen.


----------



## OconeeJim (Oct 16, 2007)

*Found several unusual things.....*

But first, I have to answer Stev's question....



stev said:


> I went to what was ogechee wma, and found some ones moonshine jugs full of a liquid in 5 gallon containers coverd up with pine straw.Guess what i did from there.


....

I'll bet you bailed the pine straw and sold it on your way thru Warrenton !

FOR QUITE SOME TIME following the 1992 killer tornado in Putnam and Greene Counties, we found lots of debris on our club between Eatonton and L. Oconee.  Some of the more remarkable were:   a little girls toy pink vanity with mirror (unbroken at that), a happy birthday balloon (still inflated)...I bet it had quite a ride, lots of metal barn roofing, huge amounts of batt type insulation, and more.

Interestingly enough, there were lots of homes destroyed in our area, including many on Lake Oconee...but as far as we know, there wasn't one withing four or five  miles as the crow flies.  Because the tornado was on the ground for a swath of perhaps 20 miles, there's no telling where the debris originated.  I've heard since, that debris from Putnam Co. GA was found in South Carolina!!!


----------



## MKW (Oct 16, 2007)

*My story..*

Well, I was hunting in Puaski Co. in, I believe, 1988 and saw something really strange, at least to me. I was huning on the ground in some older planted pines. About an hour before dark, a nice young 7 pt comes by. He's not something that I wanted to shoot, so I just watched him for a little while. He works his way around me and eventually catches my wind and obviously starts looking for me. He spots me sitting by that tree in short order, but instead of running, he starts walking straight to me. I have to admit, when he got within about 10yrds, I got a little nervous. I jumped up thinking that I would scare him off, but he only jumped back seemingly startled and then started right back towards me. It was getting close to dark, so I walked out to the field road about 3 pine rows away and started towards my truck. Well, this stupid buck followed me for at least 80yrds down the road. That was the strangest thing I've ever experienced in the woods. There was a lady about 1.5miles away that was known for rehabilitating wounded animals, so I guess it was one that she helped, but who knows. The whole thing was strange anyway!
Mike


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 16, 2007)

MKW said:


> Well, I was hunting in Puaski Co. in, I believe, 1988 and saw something really strange, at least to me. I was huning on the ground in some older planted pines. About an hour before dark, a nice young 7 pt comes by. He's not something that I wanted to shoot, so I just watched him for a little while. He works his way around me and eventually catches my wind and obviously starts looking for me. He spots me sitting by that tree in short order, but instead of running, he starts walking straight to me. I have to admit, when he got within about 10yrds, I got a little nervous. I jumped up thinking that I would scare him off, but he only jumped back seemingly startled and then started right back towards me. It was getting close to dark, so I walked out to the field road about 3 pine rows away and started towards my truck. Well, this stupid buck followed me for at least 80yrds down the road. That was the strangest thing I've ever experienced in the woods. There was a lady about 1.5miles away that was known for rehabilitating wounded animals, so I guess it was one that she helped, but who knows. The whole thing was strange anyway!
> Mike



He probably smelled your scent on corn and wanted some more.


----------



## wild_linesides (Oct 16, 2007)

Back in the late 1980's and early 1990's, I used to hunt a freinds' family property that was about 1300 acres. 
Once, I was back in the woods, where an old logging road used to be, but was by then overgrown with trees, and ran across an older Mercedes that had appearantly been torched, and was by then completely rusted out. Called LEO and showed them to the car. The VIN was not visable due to the state of car, so little interest was taken in the car.
Another time, same peice of land, found another torched car, still smoldering, down a new logging road. Olds Toronado, if I remember correctly. Called LEO, and it was in fact stolen the day before, and torched by the theifs.

Antoher time, same property, was scouting for a new place to put stands and got on the wrong side of some kind of long cresent shaped ditch, about 10-12 feet wide, and very very long. It was filled with water, so I had to follow it around until it ended. All the dirt from the ditch excavation had been piled on one side to make some sort of embankment. I hiked for quite a while, then the ditch just ended, and I was able to get back on the side I needed to be on to get back to my truck. Don't know if its true or not, but according to my freinds grandad, it was an entrenchment during the civil war. Always wanted to take a metal detector in there during dry season, but never have.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow MKW....that one had me going...


----------



## blake ware (May 26, 2013)

Let's get this going again very interesting stuff


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 1, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Cohutta is an interesting place to find these oddities.
> I have found staks...large stacks of horse shoes, they were used to shod the mules back in the day when the area was timbered. Large rotten barrels full of nails, and railroad spikes that were used for the small guage rails that cross the area...the railways were what the mules pulled the rail cars loaded with timber on.  You can also find household items here too....I once saw a turn of the century baby stroller that had been left and a red oak grew up through the center of it...that was weird.
> Bu to top it all off was a little item my brother in law came across back in the mid 80's.
> He worked for the GBI , and there had been reports of some one flying over the area and making "dope drops" on an area on the WMA...it is vast...any ways, they are on a stake out waiting on these dopers to make their drop, and pick up, and the dopers make them.....dopers run, but the plane makes the drop, but without ground assistance the drop is off and goes into the wilderness...two duffels of coke are recovered , but they are sure there was 3 or more.......sure nuff....there was 3 bags dropped , but it seems old Yogi found the third one before the GBI and DNR can , and old Yogi likes the taste of the nose candy, sweet it seems, and Yogi OD'd on the stuff
> Can you imagine a strolling to you stand on Cohutta and walking up on a coked up bear


This story reminds me of a remarkable series of events that ocurred in '86 or '87, cant remember exactly but it made the newspapers so it could be researched pretty easily. Two G.W.s were riding through Blue Ridge W.M.A. when they noticed a duffel bag hanging from a parachute about 50 yds. off the rd. Inside turned out to be  approx. 40 kilos of pure cocaine packaged in distinctive well-wrapped 1 kilo bags. They turned it in obviously or you wouldnt be reading this. About the same time an identical parachute minus the duffel bag was found south of the W.M.A. As far as I know no one was ever caught with this. Meanwhile an elderly man in Knoxville Tenn. found the body of a man in his backyard who had parachuted out of his plane with another identical duffel bag strapped to him. Apparently the force of hitting the ground with nearly 90 lbs. of coke (40 kilos) was severe enough to kill him. His plane was left on autopilot and ended up crashing in Kentucky when it ran out of fuel. But wait, thats not all....These events happened in the summer as best I remember. Blue Ridge W.M.A. had several hunts that yr. as usual. On the second or third hunt a hunter reported finding a dead bear next to a shredded-up duffel bag and parachute deep in the woods. Upon further investigation the bear turned out to have approx. an ounce of pure coke in its stomach. All the bags had been ripped open and rained on many times. But this wasnt the first time this bear had been found. Some earlier hunter or hiker had cut the claws off the bear. Who knows what else they carried away with them? Though the G.B.I. was up here in force for a while they never figured out who the original finder was. Pretty wild happenings for this laid-back area. But thats not quite the end of the story. You see, the dead parachutist-pilot, who apparently ripped off the load he was supposed to deliver, was partners in a sky-diving business. Several months after all this took place, his partners plane crashed with several paying skydivers in it. Its engine had been tampered with. Revenge? Who knows.


----------



## jetblasted (Oct 23, 2013)

Horseback riding with my Grandfather as a kid in Douglas County back in the early '70's, we came through the brush to find a beautiful abandoned grass strip air field. Inside the rusted hanger was 3-4 inline aircraft engines that even as a kid, I recognized as from a P-51 ... Never saw it again after the late 70's . . .


----------



## molon labe (Oct 24, 2013)

ripplerider said:


> This story reminds me of a remarkable series of events that ocurred in '86 or '87, cant remember exactly but it made the newspapers so it could be researched pretty easily. Two G.W.s were riding through Blue Ridge W.M.A. when they noticed a duffel bag hanging from a parachute about 50 yds. off the rd. Inside turned out to be  approx. 40 kilos of pure cocaine packaged in distinctive well-wrapped 1 kilo bags. They turned it in obviously or you wouldnt be reading this. About the same time an identical parachute minus the duffel bag was found south of the W.M.A. As far as I know no one was ever caught with this. Meanwhile an elderly man in Knoxville Tenn. found the body of a man in his backyard who had parachuted out of his plane with another identical duffel bag strapped to him. Apparently the force of hitting the ground with nearly 90 lbs. of coke (40 kilos) was severe enough to kill him. His plane was left on autopilot and ended up crashing in Kentucky when it ran out of fuel. But wait, thats not all....These events happened in the summer as best I remember. Blue Ridge W.M.A. had several hunts that yr. as usual. On the second or third hunt a hunter reported finding a dead bear next to a shredded-up duffel bag and parachute deep in the woods. Upon further investigation the bear turned out to have approx. an ounce of pure coke in its stomach. All the bags had been ripped open and rained on many times. But this wasnt the first time this bear had been found. Some earlier hunter or hiker had cut the claws off the bear. Who knows what else they carried away with them? Though the G.B.I. was up here in force for a while they never figured out who the original finder was. Pretty wild happenings for this laid-back area. But thats not quite the end of the story. You see, the dead parachutist-pilot, who apparently ripped off the load he was supposed to deliver, was partners in a sky-diving business. Several months after all this took place, his partners plane crashed with several paying skydivers in it. Its engine had been tampered with. Revenge? Who knows.


I remember this , happenedin 1985
here a link to the story
http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...UW1IAAAAIBAJ&sjid=qlYDAAAAIBAJ&pg=5436,709511


----------

